# Voeckler is a great bike racer



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I would just like to put this out there. He is a great racer!

I used to hate on this guy since he is a camera ham. But over the years, I've come to realize how good a bike racer he is. He seems like a small guy who is not exceptional at anything. But time in and time out, he is key to the race.

- he seems to get on the break like no other. How does he do it? I hear there are dozens of breaks in every stage and only one will usually succeed. He's got instincts and desire perhaps.

- he has no team.

- he has fight and desire.

- he squeezes water out of a rock. There just doesn't seem to be much there in terms of physical attributes but he maximizes sponsor time and podium time given what he has.

- and... he seems to have gotten better over the years.

So here's to Voeckler. He may be in yellow for a bit. How long is your prediction??

fc


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I am so happy for Voeckler, I can hardly stand it! I have great memories of his 2004 Yellow jersey days. He is one of my favorites, I don't know how many days he can stay in Yellow, maybe 3? He has very little help to defend. Doesn't matter, he got it again!! LOL!


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Agree. Things would be far less interesting without him. Sad to see TH loose the jersey, but glad it went to Voeckler.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

TV Tommy is a classic opportunist and he does have a nose for both heroic failure and stunning victory. You just never know which it will be.

He also gets the commentators in knots trying to avoid pronouncing his name "****ler", _and _he looks like Robin Williams.

*Rubber-faced funnyman:*










*Professional cyclist:*


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*

he has moxy, always fun to watch someone try


----------



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

I was very happy to see the break succeed and for Voeckler to get the yellow. I was really sad over what happened to Hoogerland. That was horrific.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

They'll need a cutting torch to get that yellow jersey off his back. It will be very entertaining watching him turn his guts inside out protecting it


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC. 

Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Buzzard said:


> They'll need a cutting torch to get that yellow jersey off his back. It will be very entertaining watching him turn his guts inside out protecting it


He will kill himself to hold it, but unfortunately it won't take much more than a stage with a HC climb to do the job.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that's what makes it fun*



SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


he will die 1,000 deaths holding onto yellow knowing he will lose it at some point

who doesn't love a valiant but lost cause?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


99% of the peleton will never win the GC. Why do they even bother racing?


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."



 Newb commenting... Go find a copy of 2004.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."



Whether the peleton cares or not is irrelevant, taking a break to the finish line is hard. I always cheer for the nobodies that go off in the break. Tejay Van Garderen made me a fan yesterday. He isn't a GC contender, but it takes lots of leg and even more balls to stay off the front all day. 

Winning a stage is a big deal regardless of your standing in the GC. Sponsors get exposure, you get a little fame, and you get a little money. Every rider out there, whether a GC challenger or a nobody would love to have a stage win. If you don't have a stellar team or if you are a domestique for a sprinter, you are never going to win one without a break.

And pulling on the maillot jaune for a rider from a mid level team like Europcar is huge, and probably a higher goal than the team had entering the Tour. Most mid level teams really want a stage win (hell listen to Garmin riders in interviews, their stated goals are only to win stages, does that make them irrelevant?) If you think that he went off in the break and captured yellow because no one cared about him then you clearly have no clue about the TdF or cycling in general.

The last time TV took the yellow he was even more of a nobody, and he pretty much cemented his legacy in the TdF.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Really?? He's not some no talent a$$ clown like all of us... he's won multiple stages of the tdf, two time national champ, the tour of luxembourg, and has countless other palmares. 

You need a little perspective... for 99 percent of riders, just riding in the tour is career defining. For 99 percent of them, winning a single stage or wearing any jersey for a single day is the win of a lifetime. Voeckler is the embodiment of that, and watching him weep as he suffered to hang on to the jersey in 2004 was incredible. 

Its not all about GC, and your enjoyment of the sport would be greatly increased if you figured that out.






SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Ehhhh, he's French. He'll surrender the jersey right after he's done milking as much drama out of it as he can. Enjoy a smoke, a baguette, and a bottle of red while you can!


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


Are you not familiar with cycling tactics? EVERYONE only goes if they think it will work, and the peloton ONLY lets a break go if there's no threat to the GC in it. Duh.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


I don't think you understand pro cycling or the TdF.

I enjoy watching Tommy V race.:thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I still love watching Voeckler fight for every second on this stage!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Retro Grouch said:


> I still love watching Voeckler fight for every second on this stage!


Makes for good contrast to the Armstrong win over Basso - which was passionless and scripted bore....IMO.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*This is why you fight*



atpjunkie said:


> he will die 1,000 deaths holding onto yellow knowing he will lose it at some point
> 
> who doesn't love a valiant but lost cause?


Do not go gentle into that good night, 
Old age should burn and rage at close of day; 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light. 
Though wise men at their end know dark is right, 
Because their words had forked no lightning they 
Do not go gentle into that good night. 

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright 
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light. 

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight, 
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way, 
Do not go gentle into that good night. 

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight 
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light. 

And you, my father, there on the sad height, 
Curse, bless me now with your fierce tears, I pray. 
Do not go gentle into that good night. 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


Troll.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Voeckler is part of what makes the Tour..._Le _Tour.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Topher said:


> Really?? He's not some no talent a$$ clown like all of us... he's won multiple stages of the tdf, two time national champ, the tour of luxembourg, and has countless other palmares.
> 
> You need a little perspective... for 99 percent of riders, just riding in the tour is career defining. For 99 percent of them, winning a single stage or wearing any jersey for a single day is the win of a lifetime. Voeckler is the embodiment of that, and watching him weep as he suffered to hang on to the jersey in 2004 was incredible.
> 
> Its not all about GC, and your enjoyment of the sport would be greatly increased if you figured that out.



Thank you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Honestly, I think he might have posed a serious threat had the breakaway not been hurt by that nimrod driver. I'd like to think they could have gotten another minute or two easy.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

francois said:


> I would just like to put this out there. He is a great racer!
> 
> I used to hate on this guy since he is a camera ham. But over the years, I've come to realize how good a bike racer he is. He seems like a small guy who is not exceptional at anything. But time in and time out, he is key to the race.
> 
> ...


No, he is not.

If Saxo/BMC would have helped Garmin in the chase, things would be different.

But those teams saw it fit to push Garmin to the limit until they conceded the jersey.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

ttug said:


> Do not go gentle into that good night,
> Old age should burn and rage at close of day;
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
> Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down.


Wouldn't that be the best time to go? Seems like a good strategy to win a stage, no?

I like Voeckler because he attacks and if he gets caught, he attacks again. He makes it interesting.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Quote: No, he is not.
If Saxo/BMC would have helped Garmin in the chase, things would be different.
But those teams saw it fit to push Garmin to the limit until they conceded the jersey.
____________________

What a bunch of excuses and only ifs. 

Tommy Voeckler has the yellow jersey, done. No excuses. Lets see how many days he holds onto it.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I have always enjoyed watching Tommy V fight for his results. My bet is he will keep yellow until they get to the Plateau De Beille on stage 14.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

bas said:


> No, he is not.
> 
> If Saxo/BMC would have helped Garmin in the chase, things would be different.
> 
> But those teams saw it fit to push Garmin to the limit until they conceded the jersey.


Such is racing. If the entire peleton, except for the teams represented in that break, decided to reel in that break, it never would have gotten as far as it did.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommy has a great record of making breaks stick. Hushovd had several days in yellow on the back of getting a one-second lead which no-one could be bothered to challenge, yet no-one would question his right to wear yellow or say he's not a 'great racer'. TV hammered himself into the ground yesterday, right to the finish line, and fully deserves the glory of another day or two in yellow. All week we have seen one break after another try and fail to do what Tommy did yesterday. In my eyes he epitomises the pain and occasional glory of grand tour bicycle racing.

Don't forget he also stuck by his team when they were desperate for a new sponsor. Europcar will be delighted to have their man in yellow. Much bigger, better-funded teams and their sponsors will be deeply envious today.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The TDF would be a big snoozing bore if it wasn't for riders like Voeckler. The big GC names sit in the pack and stay comfortable until the big mountain stages or time trials. If it weren't for breakaway specialists like Voeckler, there were be no drama for most of the tour stages. All you have to do is watch Voeckler's face to see that he's putting every ounce of effort into his rides.

Also, don't forgot that Voeckler's team sponsors must absolutely love him. He held the yellow jersey for days back in 2004 and could very well do it again. That's a lot of free advertising for his sponsors.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

He was French national champ before, its not like he doesn't have elite talent. If he could TT well, he would be more of a threat in the GT GC race. 

Secretly, I think a few of the real GC contender teams we quite happy to let EuropCar kill itself on the front until we hit the high mountains and the race is decided. A couple of teams have not really had to burn too many matches- so the first real mountain finish stage may be a bit crazy- especially if a contender gets gapped.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

TV proves his ability to read a race to his benefit. Something not all racers can do.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

the peloton called a truce and that keep the break away from getting reeled in - and that's why TV is in yellow. he wasn't cunning or great at sorting the time out. he saw a chance to get ahead and earn points for the polka dot and then was told in his ear to press on when it was obvious the peloton was done racing for the day before the point they could reel in the break way.

the "brilliant" tactic was that TV kept riding when the rest of the race stopped. what a genius.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

Tommy V's 2004 maillot jeaune defense was probably one of the most heroic things in sports that I have ever seen. That last day in yellow I remember screaming at the TV for him to go faster. Even my mother who was just listening to me watch the Tour in the background sat down and watched his last 2 days in yellow cheering him on. Now that says something. TV could have retired the next day and his legacy would have remained.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

He's got guts and knows how to make a break stick. He's an opportunist who knows the stages that will suit his style and he's a bulldog, participating in break after break until the right group makes it stick. He will turn himself inside out. Sponsor love him but there's a reason you never see him on a contending team. He's not a team player.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^^ this


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

so he's a great racer because of two really really bad crashes?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

TheDon said:


> so he's a great racer because of two really really bad crashes?


Well, he's pretty good bike handler, not going down Flecha hit him in the French TV car fiasco. He's a very good descender. He never gave up and lastly - he took the d*mn Maillot Jaune!

He might still be in yellow after Stage 12, but since it's a mountain top finish, the GC will be pounding out a fast rhythm for best placement on the last climb. After 2004, no one will give him any leash.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

TheDon said:


> so he's a great racer because of two really really bad crashes?


No, he's a great racer because he puts himself into position to win more often than most and once in position gets a result with good frequency, yielding a pretty darn good palmares. 

2003 
1st Overall Tour de Luxembourg 
1st Classic Loire Atlantique 
1st Stage 8 Tour de l'Avenir 
2004 
1st National Road Race Champion 
1st A travers le Morbihan 
1st Stage 4 Route du Sud 
18th Overall Tour de France 
Held Maillot jaune from Stage 5–14 
Held Maillot blanc from Stage 5–18 
2005 
1st Stage 3 Four Days of Dunkirk 
Held Mountains classification for Stage 2 Tour de France 
2006 
1st Paris–Bourges 
1st Stage 5 Vuelta al País Vasco 
1st Overall Route du Sud 
1st Stage 1 
2007 
1st Mountains classification Paris–Nice 
1st Overall Tour du Poitou Charentes et de la Vienne 
1st Grand-Prix de Plouay Ouest-France 
2008 
1st Overall Circuit de la Sarthe 
1st Overall Grand Prix de Plumelec-Morbihan 
Held Mountains classification from Stages 1–5 Tour de France 
2009 
1st Stage 5 Tour de France 
1st Overall, Étoile de Bessèges 
1st Overall Tour du Haut Var 
1st Stage 2 
1st Trophée des Grimpeurs 
2010 
1st National Road Race Champion 
1st Stage 15 Tour de France 
1st Grand Prix Cycliste de Québec 
3rd Overall Giro di Sardegna 
2011 
1st Overall Tour du Haut Var 
1st Overall Four Days of Dunkirk 
1st Stage 4 Four Days of Dunkirk 
1st Stage 1 Tour Méditerranéen 
1st Stage 4 Paris-Nice 
1st Stage 8 Paris-Nice 
1st Cholet-Pays de Loire 
1st Stage 2 Giro del Trentino 
Tour de France 
Held Maillot jaune from Stage 9


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> he will die 1,000 deaths holding onto yellow knowing he will lose it at some point
> 
> who doesn't love *a valiant but lost cause*?


Obviously why the French love him so much. *rimshot* 

(I kid, any Frenchmen or Francophiles on here )


----------



## dalessit (Dec 4, 2009)

I became a fan of his earlier this year. I forget which race it was but he was off the front in a break that eventually got caught later in the day. 

Instead of floating back through the peloton and out the bike like most of those that get caught do, within 2-3 minutes I believe he was back on the very front of the Peloton pulling. Amazing stuff.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Honestly, I think he might have posed a serious threat had the breakaway not been hurt by that nimrod driver. I'd like to think they could have gotten another minute or two easy.




I'm going to have to agree with you on this one. 

That break was definately effected by that crash, Voeckler even had the break slow down and wait for a bit just after... they lost time due to that AND due to the fact the break lost 2 very strong riders that could have contributed. Juan Antonio Flecha is a very strong rider and Hoogerland has been riding outside of himself so far in this Tour. The loss of those two from the break deffinately hurt.

And those that are diminishing Voeckler obviously don't understand that he is NOT the same guy that had Yellow in 2004, he is MUCH improved over what he was back then, and he will sacrifice everything he has to keep that jersey as long as he can keep it... This guy is the real deal today... you have to remember he's already won 8 races THIS year (including the Tour du Haut Var overall and Four Days of Dunkirk overall, which, for the newbs, are early season short stage races). There's not many riders in the Peloton that have won more than Voeckler this year.

He may not win the Tour (.. MOST LIKELY wont) but he sure as hell will make for some entertaining racing for the next week or so.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Dynastar said:


> Tommy V's 2004 maillot jeaune defense was probably one of the most heroic things in sports that I have ever seen. That last day in yellow I remember screaming at the TV for him to go faster. Even my mother who was just listening to me watch the Tour in the background sat down and watched his last 2 days in yellow cheering him on. Now that says something. TV could have retired the next day and his legacy would have remained.


i guess you didn't see the 8 seconds of awesome then, huh?


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

asciibaron said:


> the peloton called a truce and that keep the break away from getting reeled in - and that's why TV is in yellow. he wasn't cunning or great at sorting the time out. he saw a chance to get ahead and earn points for the polka dot and then was told in his ear to press on when it was obvious the peloton was done racing for the day before the point they could reel in the break way.
> 
> the "brilliant" tactic was that TV kept riding when the rest of the race stopped. what a genius.




Well that's funny... Because Thomas Voeckler slowed down the break to wait and see if Juan Antonio Flecha could catch up. The Peloton wasn't the only ones that slowed to wait for riders.

And the break was off the front (and a LONG WAY off the front) long before the crash happened. It's not the break's responsibility to wait for crashed riders that are 5 minutes behind them.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

harlond said:


> No, he's a great racer because he puts himself into position to win more often than most and once in position gets a result with good frequency, yielding a pretty darn good palmares.
> 
> 2003
> 1st Overall Tour de Luxembourg
> ...


he only got those results through others crashing...lol :thumbsup:


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

ProdigalCyclist said:


> Well that's funny... Because Thomas Voeckler slowed down the break to wait and see if Juan Antonio Flecha could catch up. The Peloton wasn't the only ones that slowed to wait for riders.
> 
> And the break was off the front (and a LONG WAY off the front) long before the crash happened. It's not the break's responsibility to wait for crashed riders that are 5 minutes behind them.


my point was he is in yellow because there were only 3 guys racing after 2 of them were taken out in the break. had the peloton applied the screws, and if TV were a GC player they would have- crash be damned, TV would not be in yellow. 

it wasn't a great mark of skill, it was simple tactics that have been used for years - the peloton is big and nervous - make a break and see what happens - maybe i can get away and stay away. that's cycling 101.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

> it wasn't a great mark of skill, it was simple tactics that have been used for years - the peloton is big and nervous - make a break and see what happens - maybe i can get away and stay away. that's cycling 101.


But don't breakways by non-GC threats occur in every stage...they almost always fail? Yet somehow TV is in a fair share that are successful. There must be something to him that allows him to succeed where others fail?

-Smarty


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Thanks for the responses. I've learned a bit from you guys. There is that Le Tour saying: 'Good things happen to those in front.' 

In Wikipedia, Voeckler is categorized as a 'Breakaway Specialist'. That is pretty cool. From what I understand about breakaways, there's dozens of them at the beginning of every race and we don't see any of them on TV. It is not easy to get in on one so Voeckler must be one persistent guy to get in so many of them.

The 2011 Voeckler results is really impressive and he seems to be betting better with age.

I say he hangs on to yellow until Stage 14. 2:26 lead is a lot.

fc


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Buzzard said:


> They'll need a cutting torch to get that yellow jersey off his back. It will be very entertaining watching him turn his guts inside out protecting it


Voeckler isn't a threat to hold it to the end, but I'm not so sure about Leon Sanchez. He's got 37 seconds over Evans; if he's going well, that could last a long time.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


Tour has many races within the race. GC is only one (important) component of it. Holding yellow, winning stages from long breakaways - Voeckler is exceptional at this. If this was so easy, everyone would do it - but it's not.

He has my respect - this season he has been on fire!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Voekler's one of my favorite riders in the peloton. What a great racer he is.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr. V is ok with me :thumbsup: 

One hell of a racer its going to be a son of a b*tch to rip the Maillot jaune from his back...

Sure he will most likely fall out of yellow at some point in the mountains.. But If the GC teams are anything other than 100% on there game Voeckler will fight bite and scratch the Mailot jaune all the way to Paris..

Id kinda like to see that myself..


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Bullvine said:


> Mr. V is ok with me :thumbsup:
> 
> One hell of a racer its going to be a son of a b*tch to rip the Maillot jaune from his back...
> 
> ...


TV is gritty! He looked pretty good today hanging with the big climbers. Wonder if SeeVee still wants to pee on his parade.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Tiny Tom is the man!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

francois said:


> The 2011 Voeckler results is really impressive and he seems to be betting better with age.
> 
> I say he hangs on to yellow until Stage 14. 2:26 lead is a lot.
> 
> fc


Am I right?? 

General classification after stage 12
Result
1	Thomas Voeckler (Fra) Team Europcar	51:54:44 
2	Fränk Schleck (Lux) Leopard Trek	0:01:49 
3	Cadel Evans (Aus) BMC Racing Team	0:02:06 
4	Andy Schleck (Lux) Leopard Trek	0:02:17 
5	Ivan Basso (Ita) Liquigas-Cannondale	0:03:16 
6	Damiano Cunego (Ita) Lampre - ISD	0:03:22 
7	Alberto Contador Velasco (Spa) Saxo Bank Sungard	0:04:00 
8	Samuel Sanchez Gonzalez (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi	0:04:11 
9	Thomas Danielson (USA) Team Garmin-Cervelo	0:04:35 
10	Nicolas Roche (Irl) AG2R La Mondiale	0:04:57 


Tiny Tommy V is climbing well. And he appears to have a team! Allez!

fc


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone doubting that Voeckler is a great surely will have changed their mind after today at Luz Ardiden. That was an epic performance by both him and his Europcar domestique. Something about Voeckler in yellow makes him a monster.


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

wipeout said:


> TV is gritty! He looked pretty good today hanging with the big climbers. Wonder if SeeVee still wants to pee on his parade.


I wont "pee on his parade" but ill tell it like I saw it. When the attacks came he barely hung. And to be sure, the only real attack was Frank Schlek's last attack. The earlier attacks where just feigning because each time they slowed back down to set up the to set up the counter attack. On the lower slopes of the last climb (I can't spell Luz Ardiden) he was falling back fast. He just could not hang on the final attack.

Most importantly, no one attacked the yellow today because they didn't have to. The attacks were AS/FS, CE and AC attacking/ marking each other. TV was not even a confer. Of theirs. 
TV will stay in yellow again tomorrow because of the downhill finish but he'll be lucky to finish in the top 15 in GC.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

SeeVee said:


> TV will stay in yellow again tomorrow because of the downhill finish but he'll be lucky to finish in the top 15 in GC.


Wearing the yellow jersey in the TdF and then finishing outside the top 15 in GC is nothing to be ashamed off. Not everyone can win GC but if your timing is right you can wear the yellow jersey during the race which is a massive honor. TV hung on enough to remain in the lead the following day, it was a gutsy ride from a rider who was considered not to be able to hang at the front for long enough.

This yellow jersey has some good climbing powers, first Thor now Thommy.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


^ absolutely no clue...^


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Lovin' the armchair quarterbackin' going on in this thread.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

SeeVee said:


> I wont "pee on his parade" but ill tell it like I saw it. When the attacks came he barely hung. And to be sure, the only real attack was Frank Schlek's last attack. The earlier attacks where just feigning because each time they slowed back down to set up the to set up the counter attack. On the lower slopes of the last climb (I can't spell Luz Ardiden) he was falling back fast. He just could not hang on the final attack.
> 
> Most importantly, no one attacked the yellow today because they didn't have to. The attacks were AS/FS, CE and AC attacking/ marking each other. TV was not even a confer. Of theirs.
> TV will stay in yellow again tomorrow because of the downhill finish but he'll be lucky to finish in the top 15 in GC.


'And to be sure'..... You just don't get it.... I think you should just go watch American football, preseason is just around the corner (if there is no strike) 

btw... he finished in 9th place overall... ahead of 160 plus riders... many of which would have loved to have finished just 40 seconds back of Frank Schleck. 

And.... I don't think TV will really cares if he finishes in 100th place on GC... He will still have worn the yellow jersey, which not many can say that. 


.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*My bad*

Did anyone else see Tommy crash his new Colnago into the parked car?
He took the brunt of it with his shoulder and I was surprised he didn't break his collarbone. But he got on his spare and took off right away, pretty tough!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I started this thread to say point out that he is a great racer. He is squeezing every little drop of success given his attributes through tactics and determination.

Now I am starting to think he is a great cyclist. It is not a given that he will lose the yellow jersey tomorrow despite the daunting climbs and soul crushing uphill finish.

It will be a good battle.

fc


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

francois said:


> I started this thread to say point out that he is a great racer. He is squeezing every little drop of success given his attributes through tactics and determination.
> 
> Now I am starting to think he is a great cyclist. It is not a given that he will lose the yellow jersey tomorrow despite the daunting climbs and soul crushing uphill finish.
> 
> ...


Very true. Yesterday they were saying what a good descender he is. On previous days the commentators have praised his climbing skills, and of course his ability to get in the breaks that stick (usually on the flat stages). Aside from bunch sprints, TV can hang with the best.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

qatarbhoy said:


> Very true. Yesterday they were saying what a good descender he is. On previous days the commentators have praised his climbing skills, and of course his ability to get in the breaks that stick (usually on the flat stages). Aside from bunch sprints, TV can hang with the best.


Ahh yes, descending. There will be 24,000 feet of it and he is good.

Today he crashed because of folks around him lost it on the descent. Thus on the final descent he broke away from the group, just for safety reasons.

fc


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I think you need only look at how he retained the jersey in 2004 to see he had some serious staying power! He dug deeper than anyone on the mountain stage where he saved it by 23 seconds. After that, it seemed his confidence was set. 
He realized something in himself that perhaps he didn't know he had. He became an attacking aggressive racer. 
Part of a racers job, SeeVee, is to get the sponsors name out there. Mindless attacks always have a purpose even if it's just advertising.
Then there is also the slim possibility that the break will stay away. Voeckler is a very good cyclist! He reminds me a bit of Vino!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I like watching him race, as stated above he reminds me of Vino also. I'll miss Vino next year, his attacks were always fun to watch.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

SeeVee said:


> Are you people serious? I dont have much respect for the dude. He goes ONLY when he knows no one worth a flip will chase him down. None of the REAL contenders give a crap about him being in the break CUZ HE WILL *NEVER* WIN THE GC.
> 
> Its like letting your 13 year old son beat you in a game of "horse."


WHATEVER!!! He has more panache than the supposed real GC threats like skinny Schlecks who wine like mules and don't even get me started on conti.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

TV _still_ in yellow after today's stage... I think that settles the matter of his greatness.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Voeckler will win the Tour...you heard it here first


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

OK. I gotta give TV his props. He impressed me today.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

SeeVee said:


> I wont "pee on his parade" but ill tell it like I saw it. When the attacks came he barely hung. And to be sure, the only real attack was Frank Schlek's last attack. The earlier attacks where just feigning because each time they slowed back down to set up the to set up the counter attack. On the lower slopes of the last climb (I can't spell Luz Ardiden) he was falling back fast. He just could not hang on the final attack.
> 
> Most importantly, no one attacked the yellow today because they didn't have to. The attacks were AS/FS, CE and AC attacking/ marking each other. TV was not even a confer. Of theirs.
> TV will stay in yellow again tomorrow because of the downhill finish but he'll be lucky to finish in the top 15 in GC.


Big mountain stage today and guess what? TV hung with the big guns AGAIN! He may be holding on to the yellow up until the ITT... The dude is a bulldog.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

I love Tommy and watching him in yellow and watching him hang Thu and today. Even so, I'll be very surprised if he holds on through the alps. I expect he (and Cadel and Sammy) will crack at least one day. I don't think the Leopard boys were putting it all out there today and come the Alps and yellow jersey at risk, they will. Basso & Conti will likely be the only ones able to really hang or challenge them when that comes.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> TV _still_ in yellow after today's stage... I think that settles the matter of his greatness.


i think it tells us more about the GC's than TV.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

wipeout said:


> Big mountain stage today and guess what? TV hung with the big guns AGAIN! He may be holding on to the yellow up until the ITT... The dude is a bulldog.


The ITT is not the classic pancake flat 50 miler. It is 28 miles with 2100 feet of climbing.

http://races.strava.com/tour-de-france-2011/stage-20/feet

TV will concede time but not in buckets. He officially has a chance.

fc


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

qatarbhoy said:


> TV _still_ in yellow after today's stage... I think that settles the matter of his greatness.


He is showing once again that he will give no one the jersey, they will have to pry it out of his bonking hands. He raises his game, and I am always happy to cheer for his doing well.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

francois said:


> I started this thread to say point out that he is a great racer. He is squeezing every little drop of success given his attributes through tactics and determination.
> 
> Now I am starting to think he is a great cyclist. It is not a given that he will lose the yellow jersey tomorrow despite the daunting climbs and soul crushing uphill finish.
> 
> ...


I'm now sold on this guy. I didn't see anyone who looked like they could hurt him today. I'm hoping he takes it to the end.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Whatever vitamins Voeckler is taking, I'd like to have some...


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

turbomatic73 said:


> Whatever vitamins Voeckler is taking, I'd like to have some...


I think you'd rather have the vitamins the top GC guys were taking in years past. I don't think it's a case of Voeckler having gotten faster, but rather of the top guys becoming more human.


I know a few of us are getting ahead of ourselves here, but how awesome would it be to have Voeckler in yellow in Paris? Go Tommy, go!


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

turbomatic73 said:


> Whatever vitamins Voeckler is taking, I'd like to have some...


Here we go :mad2:

Mr. V is hanging with the heads of state crap it can't be.. rrr:

I remember when he gave Armstrong a time to get the yellow from him.

Voeckler is just a b*tch to deal with when he rides with yellow as the GC guys 
are now finding out.. 

He seemed to be getting under Andy's skin a bit today was fun to watch


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

TV really is looking like he could be for real. He's defended strongly for 3 days in the high mountains and his team looks pretty strong too. If he's made a mistake it's been that he's jumped on every wheel that jumped today like he was trying to win the day. Even in yellow the weight of responsibility is still greater on the shoulders of AC, Schleckx2, Evans, even Basso. He should be laying low and not move until he's convinced that the others can't. Time to start believing in his chances. I'd cheer out loud if he takes it to Paris. It's hard to think of a more classy, likeable racer.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Voeckler's defense is the highlight of a mostly uneventful stage. Awesome ride!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7MUUU47dma5kQjCiEpfK-xshMo4Fo87-R57-sA4XUXY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-mgqn-sG2q48/TiH0OIto80I/AAAAAAAAAA8/CcCDaTL_Uc0/s400/TV2004.jpg" height="298" width="400" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">2004 </td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KktipUQTOPfvWqxqFliScRshMo4Fo87-R57-sA4XUXY?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aPQgLNall8Y/TiH0M7qcEjI/AAAAAAAAAA4/aqVY7f45yOw/s400/TV2011.jpg" height="226" width="400" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">2011 </td></tr></table>


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

serpico7 said:


> I think you'd rather have the vitamins the top GC guys were taking in years past. I don't think it's a case of Voeckler having gotten faster, but rather of the top guys becoming more human.
> 
> 
> I know a few of us are getting ahead of ourselves here, but how awesome would it be to have Voeckler in yellow in Paris? Go Tommy, go!



+1. TV was great last week when he got the jersey, and he's great today for not only hanging on to it, but riding all the way with the big guys. If the Schelcks can't put serious time into him, they have a problem... They can't TT any better than he can. Tomorrow is an "easy day", followed by a rest day.... how well can TV recover?


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tommy V has made this tour fun for me. Im hoping he holds on till the end, they are the little team that could.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Really enjoyable watching Thomas V step up and match the GC favorites moves. 
You gotta love an underdog with lots of heart and charisma, and who's willing to turn himself inside out...
I'll be cheering for him to go all the way to Paris in yellow.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

davidka said:


> TV really is looking like he could be for real. He's defended strongly for 3 days in the high mountains and his team looks pretty strong too. If he's made a mistake it's been that he's jumped on every wheel that jumped today like he was trying to win the day. Even in yellow the weight of responsibility is still greater on the shoulders of AC, Schleckx2, Evans, even Basso. He should be laying low and not move until he's convinced that the others can't. Time to start believing in his chances. I'd cheer out loud if he takes it to Paris. It's hard to think of a more classy, likeable racer.


Armstrong was saying on twitter than Voeckler could win the whole thing.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I join the enthusiastic chorus cheering for Tommy Voeckler! Didn't he do good today? I was surprised, but you've got to hand it to him--he's not going down without a fight.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

If the pre-race GC guys don't get some time into Voekler before the TT, he's gonna win the dang thing!


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Armstrong is tweeting on Voeckler to sum it up he's looking strong others are not and he can win the GC + the man knows how to suffer.. Also a Frenchmen will not loose much time in the ITT of the tour de FRANCE..

Also he's going on a 30 mile ride tomorrow and wants all of Scotland to join him..
A friend of mine in Scotland says the last time he did that 10,000 Scots showed up with bikes.. :thumbsup:

This would have been the year for an Armstrong comeback nobody looks that strong perhaps anti doping perhaps not..


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Bullvine said:


> Here we go :mad2:
> 
> Mr. V is hanging with the heads of state crap it can't be.. rrr:
> 
> ...


I agree! Andy trying to wave "Little" Tommy to the front was comical. Defend DefendDefend Tom! Don't fall for AS's hand wave game! For whatever reason, I was never a big fan of the Schleck's and now I'm even less so. Funny to listen to the commentators continuously talking about Cadel. Andy and Alberto and then throwing in a gratuitous nod to Voeckler occasionally. I'm for him making the big guys miserable. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

It might just take those two consecutive mountain top finishes on stage 18 and 19 to dislodge him, especially with the switchbacks on Alpe d'Huez. I wouldn't give Voeckler a two minute lead going into the time trial if I was Evans, might be just too close. The others as they stand can forget it in the time trial. While Basso is better than the Schlecks, he isn't 3+ minutes better than Voeckler in a time trial with this much on the line for Voeckler.

Still a lot of racing, but can you imagine the podium being Evans, Voeckler, Basso.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

ohvrolla said:


> It might just take those two consecutive mountain top finishes on stage 18 and 19 to dislodge him, especially with the switchbacks on Alpe d'Huez. I wouldn't give Voeckler a two minute lead going into the time trial if I was Evans, might be just too close. The others as they stand can forget it in the time trial. While Basso is better than the Schlecks, he isn't 3+ minutes better than Voeckler in a time trial with this much on the line for Voeckler.
> 
> Still a lot of racing, but can you imagine the podium being Evans, Voeckler, Basso.


+1 I like that podium would take it in any order of who's 1st 2nd 3rd


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chef Tony said:


> Voeckler's defense is the highlight of a mostly uneventful stage. Awesome ride!
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">2004 </td></tr></tbody></table>
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">2011 </td></tr></tbody></table>


Wow!

I remember when he wore the yellow jersey back in '04!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

If some of those guys want to get that yellow shirt off Tommy V's back they are going to have to start working for it. This riding up the mountain just looking at each other is not going to get the job done.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Tommy just made the Tour interesting again! Allez Tommy!


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

Other than Contador obviously, TV has a great deal more experience actually in yelow than all of the other so called "heads of state."


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

jd3 said:


> If some of those guys want to get that yellow shirt off Tommy V's back they are going to have to start working for it. This riding up the mountain just looking at each other is not going to get the job done.


I think Andy could have rode Voeckler off his wheel, but I wonder if he's worried about Cadel sticking and even going past him after being paced. For someone who can't time trial any better than Andy I really feel like he needed to eat into that deficit as well as put more time on Contador while he is on the ropes. Not to mention Basso didn't have Symzd today. I think if Symzd would have had a good day that Basso would have had him dish out a serious tempo to thin the herd before giving it a dig. Leopard needs to do this with Frank and forget this delusion of both of them on the podium. Frank time trials like there's a open umbrella strapped to his back and will likely never podium because of it.

As it stands you can just about rule out Cadel attacking. To good a time trialist and too good a chance that Voeckler loses some time in the Alps. If anyone is in the catbird's seat it's him until he has that ONE bad day in the mountains, or maybe he doesn't have a bad day. Not something I would tactically count on if trying to win the TDF.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

IF by some miracle Thomas Voeckler hung on to win the Tour, it would be the best thing to happen to professional bike racing since Lance Armstrong's first couple of wins.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bullvine said:


> +1 I like that podium would take it in any order of who's 1st 2nd 3rd


assuming they keep riding together in the mountain? this also means Basso loses less than 45 seconds to Contador in ITT, and less than 30s to Sanchez, and that Schlecks lose more than a minute to Basso.

I think a more conventional podium of Evans, Schleck, Contador, may be more likely - as much as I like idea of Voeckler's win, I think it will be rather difficult.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

jd3 said:


> If some of those guys want to get that yellow shirt off Tommy V's back they are going to have to start working for it. This riding up the mountain just looking at each other is not going to get the job done.


Yes, yesterday's stage was in some ways a bad flashback to last year's cat-and-mouse games, culminating in the nauseating after-you-Claude of Andy and Albert up the Tourmalet. The silver lining is that it plays into TV's yellow-gloved hands.


----------



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

Vockleur has as they say "Panache" and the french public admire this with flair, charisma, and courage. If every rider didnt take advantage of opportunities to get in the spotlight like voekluer (sp) the TDF would be like watching grass grow. IMO, the heartbeat of the TDF is the opportunists who work like dogs on regular days and when given a bit of freedom tr and make there mark. Chapeau Thomas V


----------



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

BAi9302010 said:


> IF by some miracle Thomas Voeckler hung on to win the Tour, it would be the best thing to happen to professional bike racing since Lance Armstrong's first couple of wins.


If he manages to hang on after stage 17 is it? Col agnes-izoard-with galibier finish, and TV retains a minute lead, he could take it. He can use the cat and mouse tactics between evans, schelks and AC to his advantage. If he can latch on to the favourites group and if they ride as timidly as todays stage he could carry it into the final 3 stages. It will be interesting to see how it will be played out.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> I still love watching Voeckler fight for every second on this stage!


That noise in the background is AWFUL.....it reminds me of party boy on jackass. I wanted to watch the vid but couldn't. Why do Europeans listen to that sht?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

yater said:


> That noise in the background is AWFUL.....it reminds me of party boy on jackass. I wanted to watch the vid but couldn't. Why do Europeans listen to that sht?


Hmm, not the best dance track ever but went quite well with the video I thought. Maybe Yello's 'The Race' would've been better.

What struck me was how orderly the crowd was compared to current crowds, and how basic the bikes looked.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Erotomaniac said:


> Vockleur has as they say "Panache" and the french public admire this with flair, charisma, and courage. If every rider didnt take advantage of opportunities to get in the spotlight like voekluer (sp) the TDF would be like watching grass grow. IMO, the heartbeat of the TDF is the opportunists who work like dogs on regular days and when given a bit of freedom tr and make there mark. Chapeau Thomas V


+1

And I don't think it's just the French who admire Tommy V. I suspect a lot of people are hoping against hope that he can pull off what would be an incredible upset. In any case, he is already a Tour legend, and has earned more respect than many of the favorites.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Retro Grouch said:


> I still love watching Voeckler fight for every second on this stage!



Nice vid! Voeckler looks so young there!


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

serpico7 said:


> +1
> 
> And I don't think it's just the French who admire Tommy V. I suspect a lot of people are hoping against hope that he can pull off what would be an incredible upset. In any case, he is already a Tour legend, and has earned more respect than many of the favorites.


+2 - he is downright a nice guy... and I hope he can pull it off... It's refreshing to see a guy like him lead, rather than hearing Contador this, Contador that (who I must say, is a DICK, IHMO...)


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/flecha-wont-be-surprised-if-voeckler-wins-tour-de-france


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

ohvrolla said:


> It might just take those two consecutive mountain top finishes on stage 18 and 19 to dislodge him, especially with the switchbacks on Alpe d'Huez. I wouldn't give Voeckler a two minute lead going into the time trial if I was Evans, might be just too close. The others as they stand can forget it in the time trial. While Basso is better than the Schlecks, he isn't 3+ minutes better than Voeckler in a time trial with this much on the line for Voeckler.
> 
> Still a lot of racing, but can you imagine the podium being Evans, Voeckler, Basso.


I thought TV would lose minutes on the first Mt finish. Then I thought he'd lose minutes on the next Mt finish. The current standings are astonishing to me. 

He has to lose minutes on each of the final Mt finishes, or this race is the first GT of its kind in the new millennium. 

Chapeau Voeckler!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, I would not have guessed that Voeckler would still be in yellow 

Tomorrow will be likely be a different story. Contador has been riding into form and needs to attack - so no more Tour de Stare, like in the Pyrenees.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

How about that little Tommy Voeckler!!! Another 10 epic days in yellow! What a race he did to hang in there today....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Allez Voeckler!


----------

